# My Nanoreef!



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

It only says "pictures" in the text, but i hope video's are acceptable too.









And this is one of my current reef tank setup


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice looking nano


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow that looks great
i hope to one day have something like that
is that a 20g?
and how much did you spend on having something like this?


----------



## Spilo26 (Apr 27, 2005)

What type of light are you using? Very nice set up.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

post: 2709287"]
What type of light are you using? Very nice set up.
[/QUOTE]

Thank you, I'm using a Hagen Glo T5HO fixture with a 24w Power Glo bulb and a 24w Marine Glow bulb.

Now its been quite a few months, so I have a brand new vid here! 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYziIFuDDUE


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

tank is looking better after you re-scaped it. and of course its matured a little more which gives it a much nicer look. its a real nice looking nano









also clean that glass


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good. I wouldn't of thought you could keep a monti or a birdsnest under a hagen glo t5


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

They be T5HO's and Monti's aren't that light hungry at all.

This is the growth i saw on my very first monti frag, no more than an small log that aws an inch.
And all this growth was under three 15w T8's.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

videos are not ok









Nice looking nano... i want to set a nano up when i got to uni since its about as big as a tank as i will be able to keep. How much daily work do they require... i have kept larger sw tanks before just never dealt with somthing along the lines of 10g


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bob351 said:


> videos are not ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The smallest I have done is 10g. They are not too hard to keep if you set it up properly. Start with good lights and flow in addition to frequent water changes and you will be golden.For daily tasks you will have to do water top offs (or get an ato) and scrape for algae. Every week do a good water change. Monthy you may hav to frag or somehting if you wanted reef as you run out of space in a nano pretty quick when things get overgrown.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that sounds pretty sweet... i might just do this and then sell some frags for some side cash...

When august rolls around i will be positng how to set up and all that fun stuff. What kind of fish can i expect to be able to keep, tomato clowns? dwarf angels?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bob351 said:


> that sounds pretty sweet... i might just do this and then sell some frags for some side cash... Don't expect cash from frags from a 10g. After you factor in the setup cost, running costs and coral costs your lights probably cost more to run then the coral you sell.
> 
> When august rolls around i will be positng how to set up and all that fun stuff. What kind of fish can i expect to be able to keep, tomato clowns? dwarf angels?


Tomatoes get abit big but a pair of perculas would be good.

The following is an entierly copied article by lgreen at nano-reef:

0.5g Pico (1.9 L) (Includes Red Sea 0.5g Deco Art) (1 extra small fish)

-Blue Neon Goby**
-Catalina Goby [cold water]
-Clown Gobies** 
-Eviota Gobies 
-Panda (Clown) Goby 
-Redhead Goby** 
-Trimma Goby 
-Yellow Neon Goby**

2.5g Pico - 5g (9.46 - 18.93 L) (Includes 2.5g Minibow, Eclipse Explorer, JBJ 3g Pico) (1 fish)

All of the above plus:
-Citron Goby
-Green Banded Goby (added by c'est ma)**

7g (26.5 L) (Includes 7g Minibow, 6g Eclipse, 6g CPR, 6g Nano Cube, 8g Aquawave) (1-2 fish)

Note: Keep in mind that the display area of all-in-one tanks hold less water than the total tank since some of that water is in the filtration area. When picking out fish, pick fish based on the display area volume, not the total tank volume.

All of the above plus:
-Ocellaris Clownfish (False Percula)** (1, if you want a pair, move up to 10g+)
-Percula Clownfish (True Percula)** (1, if you want a pair, move up to 10g+)

10g (38 L) (Includes 12g Aquapod, 12g Nano Cube, 12g Eclipse, 11g Via Aqua, 12g Biocube) (2-3 fish)

Note: Keep in mind that the display area of all-in-one tanks hold less water than the total tank since some of that water is in the filtration area. When picking out fish, pick fish based on the display area volume, not the total tank volume.

All of the above plus:
-Atlantic Pygmy/Cherub Angelfish 
-Yellow Assessor**
-Blue Assessor 
-Tailspot Blenny (added by Steelhealr)
-Threadfin Cardinalfish 
-Green Chromis Damsel
-Yellow Tail Blue Damsel
-Three Spot Damsel
-Talbot's Damsel 
-Three Stripe Damsel 
-Firefish Goby 
-Helfrich's Firefish [$$$$!]
-Purple Firefish Goby 
-Bicolor Psuedochromis 
-Diadem Pseudochromis 
-Fridmani (Orchid) Pseudochromis** 
-Purple Pseudochromis 
-Springeri Pseudochromis** (added by spazizz)
-Scooter Blenny [with caution, not for beginners]
-Red Scooter Blenny [with caution, not for beginners]
-Painted Frogfish 
-Wartskin Frogfish
-Blackray Shrimp Goby 
-Orange Stripe Goby 
-Orangespotted Goby
-Randall's Shrimp Goby 
-Yasha Hasha Goby 
-Wheeler's Shrimp Goby 
-Yellow Watchman Goby 
-Rainfordi Goby 
-Royal Gramma 
-Falco Hawkfish 
-Flame Hawkfish 
-Pearly (Yellowhead) Jawfish 
-Possum Wrasse

20g (76 L) (Includes 24g Aquapod, 24g Nano Cube, 20g Finnex M Tank) (3-5 fish)

Note: Keep in mind that the display area of all-in-one tanks hold less water than the total tank since some of that water is in the filtration area. When picking out fish, pick fish based on the display area volume, not the total tank volume.

All of the above plus:
-Coral Beauty Angelfish 
-Flame Angelfish 
-Halfblack Angelfish 
-Potter's Angelfish 
-Rusty Angelfish 
-Chalk Bass 
-Lantern Bass 
-Bicolor Blenny 
-Midas Blenny 
-Redspotted Blenny 
-Redlip Blenny 
-Yellowtail Fang Blenny (V)
-Bangaii Cardinalfish**
-Orangestriped Cardinalfish 
-Flame Cardinalfish 
-Pajama Cardinalfish 
-Clarki Clownfish **
-Maroon Clownfish **
-Orange Skunk Clownfish **
-Pink Skunk Clownfish **
-Tomato Clownfish **
-Dwarf Golden Moray Eel (added by lakshwadeep)
-Bar Goby 
-Blue Gudgeon Goby 
-Green Mandarin Goby [with caution, not for beginners]
-Yellow Target Mandarin [with caution, not for beginners]
-Blackcap Basslet **
-Arc Eye Hawkfish 
-Longnose Hawkfish 
-Bluespot Jawfish (added by fish n' pets)
-Dusky Jawfish (added by fish n' pets)
-Fu Manchu Lionfish (V)
-Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish (V) 
-Dragon Pipefish [with caution, not for beginners]
-Banded Pipefish [with caution, not for beginners]
-Bluestripe Pipefish [with caution, not for beginners]
-Bennett's Toby 
-Valentini (Saddleback) Toby (placement in 20g min suggested by Bread)
-White Spot Toby 
-Carpenter Flasher Wrasse 
-Filamented Flasher Wrasse 
-Fourline Wrasse (placement in 20g min suggested by Travis)
-Longfin Fairy Wrasse 
-Pink Streaked/Cryptic Wrasse (suggested by bnaef17)
-Redfin Fairy Wrasse 
-Sixline Wrasse
-Tricolor (Lubbock's) Fairy Wrasse 
-Twinspot Hogfish


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks for that... might go with either a 20 or 10g... thanks for the info cluster









And thanks for the inspiration Alexraptor


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Glad i could inspire.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Another reef tank vid!
Though sadly all my fish died from Marine Ich and quarantine/treatment complications.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey far be it from me to question your tank, but in every video or upon every update there is some sort of crash or major loss... I hope I am wrong but it seems like the case. I know we all have are battles with ich or pests or crashes, but the trick is to learn and fix. I had tank crashes and I learned to monitor what caused crash and be more thoughtful of that, u have potential for a really neat nano and I want to see it succeed. Sorry to hear about your fish loss, always sucks. I am not trying to come off mean or condescending I am just trying to find out what caused tank crashes before so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Odd, since the only thing I have lost in the past year were the fishes that contracted Ich and a jumper earlier this year.

Ive been keeping saltwater for over 6 years now, and during that time I have only experienced one real crash, which was entirely from my n00bish and foolish notion that i could get away with using tap water.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I skimmed threw videos. I again mean/meant no disrespect. It may have been in my head, I am tired. But it was a feeling I picked up from videos. Still sorry to hear about fish loss though


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha alex i made the same mistake as you when i had my first sw setup a few years back using tap water. man what a headache that was. never again. tap water was the bane of my sw life. and my father didnt say a word. he let me make my own mistakes knowing full well i was going down a path of dispair. even though i made sure to mix the tap water real carefully with the right chemicals to make it safe and all it still screwed everything up.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Aye i hear ya.
Lets just say that after the crash those years ago I have not seen a single strand of hair algae since i switched to RO.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Alexraptor said:


> Aye i hear ya.
> Lets just say that after the crash those years ago* I have not seen a single strand of hair algae since i switched to RO*.


Amen brother


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Anyone noticed btw how bad things can come with good things?

Good: Huge population explosion of turbosnail babies in my reef tank, They are actually breeding in my tank!
Bad: These hundreds and hundreds of turbo babies are soaking up Ca like mad! One of my monti caps has developed STN as a result of low Ca & Alk. >.<

Edit: Not low Ca & Alk, Excess phosphates from the damn live rocks i had cured and moved over from my old tank. >.<


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Anyone like turbosnails?


----------



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd like to start something like this. . .seem to complicated


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes and no.
All depends on what you end up keeping and how much $$$ you invest into the hobby.

Time for a new update btw, with news both good and bad.


----------

